# Merlot and Viognier



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

First kits are now in bottles...


----------



## St Allie (May 12, 2009)

Nice labels 

the first of many hehehe

Allie


----------



## donnaclif (Jul 3, 2009)

Are these your home made wines?incredible!

My Wines,My Passion, www.vivino.com


----------



## smurfe (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice labels. Why can't I come up with something like that  That is one of the most creative homemade labels I have yet to see. Simple, elegant and defined. It is as nice as any commercial wine label could be.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 3, 2009)

I forgot to ask, what program did you use to make that label with?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2009)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 4, 2009)

I like it aloooooot


----------

